# DP Conversion - Organic Mech - Need help!!



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Hey everyone,

So, my next planned conversion for my chaos is a Daemon Prince (again with the pewter hate). I want to do an organic DP /w mechanic parts. Some pieces I plan on using:

Soul Grinder body and head
Defiler arm and claw
Dreadnought legs and base
Plasticard and guitar string

My dillema lies in the fact that I'm not quite sure of the size of the soul grinders body and what I could use as thrusters (as dreadnought legs are not quite agile enough). I need something that looks like it could lift the DP so I can use it as 'count as wings'.

Attached is my crude sketch of my idea (please, its very crude). 

So, this I ask of you, what should I use as a jetpack/thrusters?

Galahad has recommended doing what he did with his awesome DP conversion which was a slightly modified whirlwind missile launcher.

Thanks,


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Brilliant idea; but instead of a jump pack, how about a set of wings with brass rod biomech bionics? Just a thought.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Judging by this sketch, if you could pull this off it would be spectacular. Possibly the tau thrusters for the devilfish transport as your wings?


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> Judging by this sketch, if you could pull this off it would be spectacular. Possibly the tau thrusters for the devilfish transport as your wings?


I thought about this, but they're actually pretty long. I think they would require a fair amount of work. Maybe I'll look into it again.



> Brilliant idea; but instead of a jump pack, how about a set of wings with brass rod biomech bionics? Just a thought.


I was originally going to do wings but 90% of them out there are pewter (ewww) and I don't feel confident enough to create my own as of yet. Plus, wings have a nasty habit of breaking off unless you magnetize it (which is what I would probably do anyways, it just takes more work )


----------



## Beork (May 7, 2009)

Instead of the dread legs, the defiler legs or arms would make good reverse jointed legs as well.

Beork


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Beork said:


> Instead of the dread legs, the defiler legs or arms would make good reverse jointed legs as well.
> 
> Beork


Yeah, those would look good but I don't want it getting confused with a soul grinder or a defiler!


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

Dread legs are a bit small and inflexible for the soul grinder top, but if you extend them in some way that would be great. As is, seems like a good idea. I think that maybe for thrusters you could use havoc launchers. If you had 4 sets of havoc launchers and combined each pair into one longer launcher it could seem very much like a rocket propulsion system.


----------



## Beork (May 7, 2009)

No, even better would be to glue then next to each other, but crooked.
You could add a box of plasticard to it and it would make a great jetpack. 
I hope this is clear, I'm never good at visual explanations

Beork


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

killmaimburn said:


> Dread legs are a bit small and inflexible for the soul grinder top, but if you extend them in some way that would be great. As is, seems like a good idea. I think that maybe for thrusters you could use havoc launchers. If you had 4 sets of havoc launchers and combined each pair into one longer launcher it could seem very much like a rocket propulsion system.





Beork said:


> No, even better would be to glue then next to each other, but crooked.
> You could add a box of plasticard to it and it would make a great jetpack.
> I hope this is clear, I'm never good at visual explanations
> 
> Beork


this isn't a bad idea actually, I have like 10 of the stupid things. I'll need to look into this.


----------



## Beork (May 7, 2009)

ooh, you could do both, longer, wider havoc launchers, should work.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm not 100% sure but I'd guess the soul grinder body would be a fair bit larger than the dread legs and even if it's not to much bigger they are kinda short stubby things that don't look like they would work well to move fast at all.


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

hmmm, what would you recommend? I don't really want to use defiler legs as it will be too similar to the soul grinder model...

I mean dreadnoughts can move 6" and so can Daemon princes so they should techically be the same speed. The thrusters should be good for wings.

I was considering mounting on tank treds or on a rhino but I'm not sure where to find something like that.


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

I have a great idea for some legs, use sentinel legs, they are more agile, and look better on a DP then dreadnaught(i think)
greetz
daafiejj


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

DaafiejjXD said:


> I have a great idea for some legs, use sentinel legs, they are more agile, and look better on a DP then dreadnaught(i think)
> greetz
> daafiejj


That might work actually, I'll need something to mount too but that can just be kitbashed.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Sentinel legs are a good idea. I like the rhino chassis too; it would be weird, but very unique looking.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

Sentinal legs alone probably would look to thin but if you used them as a base then bulk them up with armour they could work.

Sorry if I seem like I'm just killing ideas but I have seen at least 60 different mid sized kit bashed mecha units and many have been great but had one little odd choice that kinda kills the model overall.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I still think whirlwind launchers work very well and require almost no modification (just replace missile heads with thruster cones, really), but if you want something different, maybe consider the nacelles from a Tau Piranha. They've got the same general shape as Devilfish thrusters but are smaller.

They might be too slender though, and they're going to require a fair amount of work to join and mount them.

You could also try fusing the ass end of a landspeeder to him somehow LOL


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Lord of Rebirth said:


> Sentinal legs alone probably would look to thin but if you used them as a base then bulk them up with armour they could work.
> 
> Sorry if I seem like I'm just killing ideas but I have seen at least 60 different mid sized kit bashed mecha units and many have been great but had one little odd choice that kinda kills the model overall.


Yeah, I'd hafta bulk them up using plasticard and maybe some wiring. I agree though, they would probably look like chicken legs otherwise. This is good though, a great way to work out the kinks.



Galahad said:


> I still think whirlwind launchers work very well and require almost no modification (just replace missile heads with thruster cones, really), but if you want something different, maybe consider the nacelles from a Tau Piranha. They've got the same general shape as Devilfish thrusters but are smaller.
> 
> They might be too slender though, and they're going to require a fair amount of work to join and mount them.
> 
> You could also try fusing the ass end of a landspeeder to him somehow LOL



I think I'm going to buy the whirlwind launcher bit, just to see how it works - I mean it would be pretty easy to use it elsewhere if I decided against it. I actually did consider the landspeeder rear though.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

All else fails, the whirlie rack will make good fodder for planetary defense weapons for Planetstrike ;-)


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Very true. I might just buy the actual whirlwind and use the chassis for a CSM rhino as I need a second one. I have enough Chaos Vehicle sprues to chaos it up a bit, what do ya think, Possible?


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Very. I never buy rhinos when for a couple bucks more I can buy a razorback or whirlie or other rhino-chassis tank and get a bunch of extra bits.


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

yeah, that's what I'm going to do. However, it's been put on hold for a bit while I complete my battlewagon! Stay tuned for pics of that!


----------



## JB Mallus (Apr 28, 2009)

Multiple (like 8 to 10) thin robotic legs in a tight group may look interesting...


----------



## GutCheck (Apr 28, 2009)

I made whirly turbines for my Daemon Prince. :biggrin:
Linky


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

GutCheck said:


> I made whirly turbines for my Daemon Prince. :biggrin:
> Linky


Thats actually pretty cool too! Are they magnetized? Knowing me, I'd probably snap them off pretty quickly if they were not (clumsy).


----------



## Arkhand (May 13, 2008)

For the legs. maybe no legs. if it can fly... simply have the wings/jump pack and the body merges away into a mess of guitar string cables etc... just an idea.


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Arkhand said:


> For the legs. maybe no legs. if it can fly... simply have the wings/jump pack and the body merges away into a mess of guitar string cables etc... just an idea.


I like the idea but I would then need to use some sort of flying base or metal rod which could be unstable.... Although I do like the idea....


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Steel rod is strong and heavy enough to help him stay stable. It could work well. As long as it got covered with wires and painted like metal, it could be fairly hidden too.

Just a thought.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Mmm, I could see a legless flying mech-DP. Maybe use the huge defiler claws to double as legs. Give him thrusters front he waist down, but have him knuckling along like an ape when he's landed.


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

So I think I've decided on how I want to do my DP. With your help, I have decided on:




Arkhand said:


> For the legs. maybe no legs. if it can fly... simply have the wings/jump pack and the body merges away into a mess of guitar string cables etc... just an idea.


The more I thought about this, the more I liked it. With a steel rod and greenstuff, it should end up being pretty strong. I will probably also dremel into the model and into the base for extra support. Another option is magnetization but that will get tough with all the guitar wire and greenstuff. I'm going to need a lot of guitar wire though, and of different gauge. I want it too look like its his guts spilling out.




> I still think whirlwind launchers work very well and require almost no modification (just replace missile heads with thruster cones, really), but if you want something different, maybe consider the nacelles from a Tau Piranha. They've got the same general shape as Devilfish thrusters but are smaller.


I agree with Galahad, WW launchers will look the best. They're a little big BUT too big is better than too small in this case. I'll probably mount it on the turrent and greenstuff it to the back, just to add some substance to the model. I'm going to try to greenstuff in various icons as well. I also have a sweet idea for the mounting of the turrent, think 'pulled flesh'.


I'm still going to go with my original idea for the body - the soul grinder upper torso. It's just too perfect for the model. To keep things simple, I think I'll probably use the soul grinder/defiler arm (The mech claw one) and the soul grinder sword (CCW) rather than build an arm out of plasticard. Additionally, I might use another defiler claw and have it drag along the ground, ape style. I'll probably make that decision once the bits arrive and I can better judge the size.

I'm also going to use the Ironclad base as it has some nice detailing to it. With some green paint, I think I can get a nice unearthly feel to it.


Hopefully in a couple of weeks I'll have something to show!

Thanks again,


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Sounds good. I didn't use the turret when I made my whirly pack, I just used the bit that connects the missile launchers and stuck that between the dreadnought smoke stacks. I'm interested in seeing how the full turret works out for you, it sounds like it could be good.

The Soul Grinder torso will save you a lot of trouble, though I think a defiler claw in place of the sword arm would serve you better and make it more distinctive.

If you're looking for a way to conceal a flight rod, that might be the way to do it. Have the defiler arm grabbing something on the base, like a piece of rubble, or an unlucky marine. Do some serious drilling and heavy-duty pinning so that it has the structural strength to hole the thing up and you're good to go.


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Galahad said:


> Sounds good. I didn't use the turret when I made my whirly pack, I just used the bit that connects the missile launchers and stuck that between the dreadnought smoke stacks. I'm interested in seeing how the full turret works out for you, it sounds like it could be good.
> 
> The Soul Grinder torso will save you a lot of trouble, though I think a defiler claw in place of the sword arm would serve you better and make it more distinctive.
> 
> If you're looking for a way to conceal a flight rod, that might be the way to do it. Have the defiler arm grabbing something on the base, like a piece of rubble, or an unlucky marine. Do some serious drilling and heavy-duty pinning so that it has the structural strength to hole the thing up and you're good to go.


Ya, you probably won't see much of the turret due to the greenstuff but I think the shear width of it will add some much needed depth to the the model.

I agree, the defiler arms would probably look a lot cooler, its just a bitch to find them - most bits sites are usually sold out of em. We'll see though, if I can scrounge something up, I will.

Well, I'm definitely going to do a flight rod in the middle of the model (IE: inside the torso which should be largely concealed by the guitar wire (I'm thinking at least 100 various lengths and gauges of guitar wire for the guts). But, to add more stability I might do just that and pin the claws.

Thanks though.


----------



## Arkhand (May 13, 2008)

Glad you like the idea. Spilling guts is exactly what I was thinking of with the cables, think of a necron that is in need of self repair with the spine protruding from the back of the torso and cables as the guts. the idea came from the winged hive tyrant on pg217 of the rulebook. the wings have replaced the top arms and the two sets of arms have been shifted down displacing the legs at the bottom, then use some sort of rocky outcrop anything else you can think of to attatch to the base.


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

yeah, it should be good, Ill be sure to post pics once done!


----------

